# closest thing to steroid?



## ludacrizdtp3 (Oct 31, 2006)

*need anabolic!!!!!*

want anabolic supplement mostly for harder workouts .....nothing else


----------



## ludacrizdtp3 (Oct 31, 2006)

well animal stak claims to have something in it? well thats what people tell me?


----------



## Mista (Oct 31, 2006)

There are alot of claims said


----------



## Mista (Oct 31, 2006)

What are your stats?


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 1, 2006)

Sounds like you want a good stimulant.  Try that instead of a "steroid".


----------



## nni (Nov 1, 2006)

i'd be inclined to agree with steve, if you are looking for "harder" workouts, why would you look to a steroid, or steroid like substance when a pre workout stimulant would work to meet the same goal?

xceed is our pre workout creatine product, i personally dont get much stimulant from it, but that isnt the sole point of the product.

shock therapy from universal is a good pre workout stim product, similar to no-xplode and those type of products. amp is a great stim as is stizm and other products like that.


----------



## zombul (Nov 1, 2006)

Some good pre workout supps I'v tried are NO Explode and Fast Twitch.They'll definately help you through those hard workouts.If your not talking stimulants than perhaps CEE is what your wanting and is very effiecient as well.
The only other thing I think you could be asking is what's the best legal supp for building muscle?Several are availble right now but aren't advised for younger users or inexperienced lifters.None the less the answer would be SuperDrol,Phera Plex,or Halodrol and their respective clones.Also note these are PH'S/AAS and are not to be taken lightly just because their legal.


----------



## MAC33 (Nov 1, 2006)

zombul said:


> None the less the answer would be SuperDrol,Phera Plex,or Halodrol and their respective clones.Also note these are PH'S/AAS and are not to be taken lightly just because their legal.




Aren't those all _il_legal?


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 1, 2006)

MAC33 said:


> Aren't those all _il_legal?




Those specific ones were not included in the ban.


----------



## zombul (Nov 2, 2006)

MAC33 said:


> Aren't those all _il_legal?



NO.


----------



## lwb357 (Nov 4, 2006)

MAC33 said:


> Aren't those all _il_legal?



Wouldn't matter. You can still find them with an internet search.


----------



## juggernaut (Nov 4, 2006)

I had the best success with a stack of finigenix and promagnon 25. Worked unreal for me.


----------



## Double D (Nov 4, 2006)

lwb357 said:


> Wouldn't matter. You can still find them with an internet search.



Yep and if you get the wrong site, you will be met face to face with a federal agent. Dont buy things off the internet from people you dont know, its just not smart!!!


----------



## Plateau_Max (Nov 4, 2006)

My philosophy, if you can't get it from a big name provider website, you shouldn't risk it.  If there's nothing illegal about it or nothing to even worry about it you shouldn't have to look past places like IML or bodybuilding.com.

Try Ephedrine HCL and caffiene, I just recently started using that and it's giving me an awesome charge.  VasoPro Ephedrine is available at Bodybuilding.com and that's what I'm using.


----------



## swordfish (Nov 4, 2006)

methyl masterdrol and  1 methyl d(something like that)    

these are basically steroids but not illegal, i think..


----------



## JimSnow (Nov 6, 2006)

zombul said:


> Some good pre workout supps I'v tried are NO Explode and *Fast Twitch*.They'll definately help you through those hard workouts.If your not talking stimulants than perhaps CEE is what your wanting and is very effiecient as well.
> The only other thing I think you could be asking is what's the best legal supp for building muscle?Several are availble right now but aren't advised for younger users or inexperienced lifters.None the less the answer would be *SuperDrol,Phera Plex,or Halodrol* and their respective clones.Also note these are *PH'S/AAS* and are not to be taken lightly just because their legal.



Provide any details regarding the bolded above? Links?


----------



## JimSnow (Nov 6, 2006)

juggernaut said:


> I had the best success with a stack of *finigenix and promagnon 25*. Worked unreal for me.



Those too.

This forum have a glossary regarding? I'm guessing these compounds are trade names for products with similar ingredients?


----------



## atifsiddiqui (Nov 8, 2006)

Hi!

Please let me know that how can i burn my fat and how can I loose my waist because my current waist is 31.5'' and I want 29'' what kind of exercises i should take for them.


----------



## juggernaut (Nov 8, 2006)

atifsiddiqui said:


> Hi!
> 
> Please let me know that how can i burn my fat and how can I loose my waist because my current waist is 31.5'' and I want 29'' what kind of exercises i should take for them.


I hate to be so blunt, but there are stickies and they need to be read. Trust me after reading them, you'll have a better idea of how you can achieve your goals. But in the meantime, post your diet and we'll see if we cant clean it up.


----------



## zombul (Nov 21, 2006)

JimSnow said:


> Provide any details regarding the bolded above? Links?



Sorry It's been a couple weeks responding I have been gone for a couple weeks and just got back yesterday so I didn't have a chance to give you those links.I get most of my stuff at www.discountanabolics.com .This is a good site and they carry alot of stuff that other sites don't as far as "ph" or these designer steroids.


----------



## Scott1992 (Nov 26, 2010)

i got the best results from using PHD supplements, noticed a big diference in my performance in the gym and muscle mass in a month. Just my opinion


----------



## Scott1992 (Nov 26, 2010)

i use PHD. I got good results within a month. Try it out. Good value as well.


----------



## Built (Nov 26, 2010)

Way to bump a four-year-old thread!


----------



## PushAndPull (Nov 27, 2010)

PHD spam


----------



## JPN (Dec 4, 2010)

why dont yo buy it?


----------



## cheappinz (Dec 8, 2010)

are you kidding?

the animal stack is not a new thing.  If you need these items, its:
alcar
r-ala
green tea extract
CLA


..........that's it folks.  
I can recommend a reputable supplier.  Animal also have a cool "phospholipid" product supposedly like an injectible gyno rx...but the problem is this phospholipid is heat sensitive, yet the master says to "microwave it" because its clearly two separate levels...gross.  And tough men are crying like babies because the inj hurt like nothing they've experienced before.  How a man can sell bunk stuff, risk abscesses with show ready bodies is beyond me, but animal does it unquestioned.  
If you want the real phospholipid, hit me up...I won't cause anyone pain or infection.....
R-ALA, ALCAR, CLA, Green Tea Extract & other supplements for weight lifters, body builders from PUMPnPOSE


----------



## Rattbones (Dec 9, 2010)

the strongest compound on the market will be

METHA-DROL EXTREME  from ironmaglabs when it come's out
it contains 2 steroids and 1 pro-hormone

Supplement Facts:
1 Capsule 

2a 17a -dimethyl 17a hydroxy, 5a etiocholan 3-one - 10 mg (Superdrol)
2a 17a -dimethyl-5a androstan, 17b-ol 3, 3-azine - 15 mg (Dymethazine)
13 -ethyle-3-methoxy-gona-2,5 (10)-dien-17-one - 15 mg (Decadrol) 

Proprietary Blend 105.5mg:
6, 7 -dihydroxybergamotin, Niacinimide, Pyroxidine Hcl, Piperine 95%, Cyanocobalamin


----------



## charlieDxtreme (Dec 10, 2010)

interesting but stay natural


----------



## eastwoodmuscle (Dec 10, 2010)

Rattbones said:


> the strongest compound on the market will be
> 
> METHA-DROL EXTREME from ironmaglabs when it come's out
> it contains 2 steroids and 1 pro-hormone
> ...


 
strongest compound on the market is boladrol. but sd is second.

this is a good stacked product (methadrol ex). only thing extra would be some form of test!

though i do wonder where they got the name decadrol from. never seen methoxygonadiene called that.


----------



## Arnold (Dec 10, 2010)

Rattbones said:


> the strongest compound on the market will be
> 
> METHA-DROL EXTREME  from ironmaglabs when it come's out
> it contains 2 steroids and 1 pro-hormone
> ...


----------



## Alenjacks (Dec 21, 2010)

Hello, steroids are really beneficial but closest thing to them are natural supplements. These are of great benefits having no side effects.


----------



## bigpapa101 (Dec 22, 2010)

hello figured i would add something or a question...anyone im sure someone has tried 1MR "one more rep"? I think this is the closest stimulant type legal pre workout mix next to using steroids.  I got a bunch of samples of this stuff while back and each workout i seem to get what it says 1 more rep on everything, lol!  I like it, what do you all think?  Eat, Train hard every time you step in the gym, sleep as much as you are able to and grow...it may take longer this way than doing some steroids but it is possible bro!  I started working out when i was 15yrs old experimenting with vitamins and supps. up untill i was about 20...i am now 25yrs old and yes i do use AAS but I do them right...I use to weigh in at 143lbs when i was 15 when i first started working out and I am now at 218 and that is a solid 218, it takes time and effort...steroids are not an amiracle drug, I work my ass off EOD or sometime ED depending on the week and thats that.  Good luck to you in the future and always evaluate what you want out of life before jumping straight into it!


----------

